# Was bedeutet julia.telta.net?



## RayX999 (12. Februar 2005)

Hi, 

 habe kürzlich die Statistik für meine Webseite bei 1&1 gecheckt. Dabei sind ja auch die Rechnernamen, von denen aus zugegriffen wird. 

  Darunter gibt es julia.telta.net. Was bedeutet das und wie kann man herausfinden aus welchen Ländern zugegriffen wird? 

  Gruß 
  Ray


----------



## Hawkster (12. Februar 2005)

Also unter google bekomm ich da irgendwie viel mit IRC + Floodbots.

Versuch erst ma google, weil die chance sehr gering ist das hier jemand was über den typ weiß.

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Februar 2005)

Das ist der ISP, über welchen dein Besucher gerade online ist.

Wo dieser Anbieter sitzt, kannst du am Einfachsten herausfinden, wenn du ihn bei whois.com abfragst.(in diesem Fall in Eberswalde/Brandenburg... )

 Weitere Infos erhältst du, wenn du die Homepage des Anbieters besuchst


----------



## RayX999 (12. Februar 2005)

hi,

 danke aber was hat das mit den von dir genannten Begriffen zu tun? Es gibt ja beispielsweise auch Rechnernamen wie  crawler14.googlebot.com oder c-134-122-143.d.dial.de.ignite.net. 

 Kann man aufschlüsseln aus welchem Land solche Rechneranschlüsse kommen? Wie gesagt nur telta.net interessiert mich.


----------



## RayX999 (12. Februar 2005)

super danke, man lernt ja nie aus


----------

